# Goofy Nicknames?



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Reading the other naming thread, & didn't want to derail- but what goofy names (other than reg or call names) do you end up calling your pets? (Glad to know I'm not the only guilty party calling out 'Poodle!', lol)

Pearl is 'Madam', often "Poody" or "PoodleDene" (sung to "Maybelline"), but mostly 'Woollys' (pronounced like "Phyllis"). 

Don't know why or how they evolved, but they seem to make her laugh.

Bella is "Bellaboo", or "Boodle"- Alf is still just Alfie. We haven't had as long to get creative.  

Looking forward to hearing the things you *really* call your poodles!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I call Vegas: Vegs, Handsome Man, Sweet Boy, Cutie, Sweetie, Buddy/Bud (used the most)

The cat, Obe, has similiar boyish petnames as Vegas

Precious, the fat boxer mutt is sometimes called: Fatty, Dumdum, Princess, Girly, ect ect

And each gets their own four letter nickname when deserving of it!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

For Liberty: She's called Libby more than half the time I bet, lovebug, Kissyface, babes, Libby Lou, sweetie

Cosita: Cosita loquita bonita chiquita, That's all one...lol! Whinybutt, fluffernutter, Spunky monkey, sweetie, babes, Crazy galoot, 

And often I call them both my curly grrrlies.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol! Riki my lil foxy X has; Riki-babe, bay, rik-bay and bikkie-bay. lol
Paris really only has her name with a french accent & rolled 'r' (Par-reeee!) although 'boof head', 'pooofy', 'silleeeee' and 'dork!' get used a lot too... hehehe.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, Saffy is sometimes Saff... or her full Name Saffron...

Her other name, lol, through a typo once, is Daff or Daffy lol

Duke gets called Dukey-Wukey somtimes lol .. or "Dook"


Coco is "Coco-Woco" or Cacao Bean.. or Coco-loco ... or Coco Moko ... or Coh-Coh... or Coco Chanel lol..

and Walter usually just gets called his name, in a really slow deep voice "WAHLLLTEERR"


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Tynkerbell, I would have to say has the most, she is tynkers, tynk, stinker tynker, stinky tynky, baby, Q-tip (only by my husband) lol

Kiara is Ki-ki, Ki (pronounced key) I sing her name to volarea? tune not sure how to spell it lol, princess, mrs perfect lol, they are both refered to as mrs fluffy pants.

Banjo our main **** I refer to him as bandaho, banjo bear, banjo buddy, buddy, baby, handsome man, honey. there are more I know it, I just can not think of them right now lol!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate gets called Poodle a LOT. Really, more often than Tate. I'm still training MYSELF to use Tate, and sometimes feel silly calling him that and mainly telling people who knew him as Pierre/Perry. (They're always like, "...Tate? Tate. Ok... um... come here Pierr-Tate! I mean Tate!" lol)

ANYVEY, his nicknames are Tater Tot, Peanut Butter (a left over from being Pierre Bear... PB), Midget, Little Man, Poodle, Poo Poo, Pew-dahl, Poodie, Wiggin and Fourth (from the Ender books, Orson Scott Card. In the book people call Ender "Third" because he is a rare third child, so we call him Fourth... because he is our fourth doggy!)

My other babies have nicknames too, but that's a lot to list!

I'll throw the cat in real fast.. lol... his name is Ickis Inky Binx and we call him Ickie, IckIck, Ickie Bo Ricky, and IckityIckIck.  He answers to them all!


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

My Belle gets called belly-belly, belle-belle, poodle, and the 1 that started as a way to make my sons roll their eyes poodle-woodle-puppy wuppy


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix is usually called Matey, but his other nicknames are Matey Batey, Matey baby, baby Matey, little Matey, pickle, booger.

Mitchell is usually called Mitch, but his other nicknames are bud-bud, pickle, mitchy moo, itchy mitchy, stinker.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall gets called, "My Sweet Little Man," "Messieur," "Buddy," "Lovebug," "Depardue," "Monkey Toes," "Kiss Your Face." It's a wonder he hasn't run away from home yet!!


----------



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

These are delightful to wake up to w/ coffee! (Esp with this nasty rain; the kids didn't let the dogs in in time, & now I have 3 mudders to bathe & a floor that *really* needs mopping. In the kids' defense, they were out saving a baby chipping sparrow that fell out of the nest. Happily I think I got it back in the box in time.) 

I have these visions of being at the dog park, & hearing, "Stinky! Booger! Q-Tip!, come!", or calling, "Poodle!" & seeing a herd of spoos all charge me at once, lol.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Riley (lab)..even tho he is the biggest and oldest will always be my Baby Boy, Riley Boy

Robbie (Blenheim Cavalier)..Bug..cuz he is cute as a bug, a cuddle bug and bugged Riley when we first got him..

Cedar (Ruby Cavalier) Cedar Dedar, Dedar, Sweetie

Flyer (Poodle)..Brat child (given to him by his breeder), Fly, Fly Boy

and all 3 of the little dogs are known as the Little Monsters especially when talking to Riley about them..LOL


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

"Goober!" 
 
It's like Desmond's second name lol. I constantly call him Goober/Goob


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Lacey=poodle, Lace, Lacey Gracie Greenhorn (her registered name is Hycontry's Miss Lacey Greenhorn), Greenhorn, the magic poobra, poobra (my husband likes to take her neck skin and pull it out like a cobra, poodle+cobra=poobra) poob


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

*Ruby was*: "Snicker Doodle the Wonder Poodle", Ruby-doo, Sweetie girl. 

*Rosie is*: Rose, Pup Cake


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Mine get shortened; 

Oreo becomes O, Coco to Co, Tootise to Tu, Peaches to Peach; Tod, Gab, Clem, Char.

I also use Goofy, Cake (my favorite food group), uh hhhuuuhhhh! (singing), nu uh! (singing), Uncle (my husband)......


----------



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

kody- kody boy,cuddle bunny,pumpkin butt

khloe- klo-klo,princess girl, klo klo show,klo klo bandger (from- the honey bandger on utube).


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We call Lexi a poodle chu after pikachu from Pokemon. We also sing the tigger song from Winnie the Pooh, but change the words to "oh, the wonderfull things about poodles are poodles are wonderfull things, ect."


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ooooh! I love this thread! SOme of the nickanmes we have for Ralph are:

-Ralphie (of course)
-Poodle pants
-Poodlum (like hoodlum but in Poodle form)
-Barf-olomew (when he Ralph's up something)
-Tough guy
-buddy
-Ralphie-Lou-who


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Hazel is Hazel Nut or Hazel Butt if my husband is talking to her. So far that is it for her
Cricket (lh doxie) is Cricket LD (long dog) Icket, or Icket LD Licket
Zoey (lh chi) is ZoZo, Honker Zoey Marie


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*"Pet" pet names*

Remi I call Midget, Rat, Little One, Mr. Scruffy, Shark-Mouth, Chew-Meister, and Fluffball.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is:

The Bonster (because she can be a monster  ) 
Fluffbucket
Miss Bonalicious


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

What a fun thread!

Leroy: B-boy (like "bee-boy"), little buddy, Flearoy (when he had so many fleas), Rude boy (like the Rihanna song)

And for my cats:

Thermo: Thermo-mermo, Therminator, Turdmo (when he has poopy butt or diarrhea)

Toki: Toki-poki, tokipoke

And of course, everyone's nickname is "mamma's little baby"!!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Licky Lick, hahaha, whenever he licks my bare feet non stop, i wonder why he does that.

Boy, Baby, Buncit (Fat Tummy in my country's language) since he loves his food and gobbles it up.

Now that i shaved his hair all off cept for his ears, he doesn't look that fat anymore hahah, i think with is puffy fur will be even fatter


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is "Bo-bo," "Boo-boo," "Mr. Poodle," "Poodle Pants," "Poodle Doodz," "Boopie," "Mr. Poods," "Mr. Fluff," "Doodlebug," "Sweet Boy," "Grumbledor" and who knows how many more.

Just don't call him late to dinner! :smile:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is affectionately called "Sunny Bunny".......always on the lookout for bunnies you know and I have called him Squirt a few times when we are hanging about with the big spoos -- Jake was the Jakester..


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy - Pop-Pop, Popsicle, Scraggle Ears (when they have been trailing in something sticky)
Sophy - Snow-phy, Knicker Nicker

Both - Doglets, Honey-Buns, Snuggle Bums, and others too embarrassing to mention!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Delphi is: Delphinium, Darfer, Darfie McDarferson, Delphi Dee, Tiny Terror, Lalu, Babbala, Baby Love...


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I love that this thread came back to life - soooo funny!
Lamby-Lou, Lambykins, Sweetums, Lovey, Poodle, and of course Poodle Head. We actually started calling her Poodle when she was up to no good because our trainer told us to use a nickname for scolding, so she would only associate her actual name with good things... we had to use it a lot in her puppy days, and it sort of stuck :act-up:


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonzai is Bonzee and Polly Prissy Pants.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL I love these names! And it makes me not feel so weird for some of the things I/We call Riley!

Riley= Ri Ri, Boogie Woogie, Mama's sweet lil boy, sweet lil baby, Pooty butt (when he has gas)and I'm not sure how to spell this one but I'm going to give it a shot...Boogawee Woogawee (another version of Boogie Woogie)...LOL


RILEY COUSIN!!! Haha....and that's for when he's been BAD! 
Oh lord! I've turned into my mother! When we got called all three names....that was serious stuff! Well, Riley only has two names and it means the same as when my mother said it!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

It's funny when threads come back to life! But this is a cute one, so I will play  

Nova is mostly Novs, sometimes Novadog, and monster poodle. 

Juniper (labrador) is called "Ju" 95% of the time, the other most common is "Juju". Sometimes Juhead or Juface or Jupup (he has a very distinctive and handsome head and face lol). 

Bridgette will forever be "Midget" and I have taken to calling her "Monkey" lately for some reason. 

Sonya was and will always be "Sookie". This is after Sookie Stackhouse (True Blood). I am not a fan of all those silly vampire shows, but I watched some episodes of this with my roommate. Then I came home with a poodle named "Sonya" and (absolutely no offense here to anyone named Sonya; it's a wonderful name, but this is just the first thing that popped into my head when I heard it) said that it sounded like she should be a waitress at a truck stop in some really small town. My roommate (who is a total city girl) then said "Like on True Blood! Sooooookkiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeee!" and it stuck. She was also known to be called "The Sookster" hence my forum name. 

And of course, like so many others, all my spoos are affectionately known as "poodle". 

The cat, whose name is Maddox, is almost always called "The Maddox" or "Maddoxcat" because he is a Maddox, not a cat (you really have to know him to understand, but he could never have been named anything else, and he really doesn't act like a cat, so he is a Maddox). I attached a photo, since I don't think anyone here has ever seen him. This is a very Maddox face and a very Maddox thing to do (snuggling the yarn). When I say he isn't a cat... well, he is cross eyed and can't see very well, so he often runs into things, falls off of things, and totally misses things that he is trying to jump onto. He has flown headfirst into the wall on multiple occasions, fallen off his cat tower, and panicked mid-air when he realized that he had missed his target. And he always, always lands on his face, or upside down. Never on his feet.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll play as well! Sisko is the poodle hoodlum or poodlum and very often The Poodliest and sometimes Disco Dan the poodle man or Siskadisk. My 28 year old son doesn't like me calling Sisko "Boy-o" (but I do) as I call him that as well.

Our old border collie was Maggie aka Maggie-waggie, Maggie Maid, Miss Margaret Stewart and Mags and Sergeant Maggie when she went to stop the cats from scratching furniture.

The little fat black cat who just died in October was Alberta aka Bertie, Berta Bobcat, Bertie Botts, Bertwurst, and The Baby Sweetpea

Our late Maine **** Edgar was Edgrrr, Eggie-bear and Field Marshall Sir Edgar Muffin Pants


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Great thread.....

Pumpkin is......Pumkins, Pupkin head, Pumpkin Pie
Balla is ....Belly-Welly, Belly-bo, Bell, Bells
Holly is....HollyWolly, Holl, PrissyPants
Dante is...Dante (nothing yet)


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

We call Jazzy, well Jazzy, but that's her nickname from her "official" name given my 6 year old, Princess Jasmine. I really hated the name, but how do you tell a 6 year old that, so I said "that's really hard to say, so her nickname can be Jazzy" 

We do call her Jazzy-Jazz alot.

I have a cat named Vinne that we refer to as the Vinster!


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I call Sari Wookie. She has this goofy play growl that sounds exactly like Chewbacca.


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

What a fun thread!

Einstein (Cache' N On Einstein's Treasure Code): Einie, Ein, Stein of the Ein, stinky pink, tiny einie, hindstein

Dolly (JJ's Brighter than Sunshine): Doll, tickle tum, pie, punkin and more coming soon I am sure...

Madeleine (Cat): Maddie, Fatty Maddie, Meowdeleine, Fluff Cadet

Its funny how some of these really have nothing to do with the call name, my Brother and Sister in laws' dog, Riley, is nicknamed P-bear, lol!


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

frankgrimes said:


> Ooooh! I love this thread! SOme of the nickanmes we have for Ralph are:
> 
> -Ralphie (of course)
> -Poodle pants
> ...


I may have to steal Poodlum as Dolly gets older - its already starting to show!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

hahahaha! These are great!

I usually call Ponki: Ponki-Monkey - Ponki-Noodles - Monkey butt

I foster greyhounds and the last one I had was not very bright so I started calling her "Dumb-bum-MacGeesters" (it stuck so bad that my boyfriend now calls anyone that does something silly 'dumb-bum-macgeesters - So I have to be careful what I come up with LOL!)


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Great thread!

Finley is also known as:

F-dawg
Fin

Oh, and occasionally "S-hitty Paws"... she has a bad habit of stepping in her own poo when she gets distracted while doing her business. Leaves a _fun_ stinker of a paw(s) to clean when she's done.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

"Farticus"--:afraid: (Rather self-explanatory name my husband came up with--LOL)


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Im not too sure where this came from.. But I call Sooty "Nugget" Or "Nugs" for short.. Hes my Lil Nugget!!


----------

